# أكبر تجمع لكتب ميكانيكا و كهرباء السيارات ع مستوي المنتديات ( عربي - انجليزي )



## wellymoo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بكم في 
~*¤ô§ô¤*~أكبر تجمع لكتب ميكانيكا و كهرباء السيارات ع مستوي المنتديات ( عربي - انجليزي )~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

اخوتي في الله ابدأ معكم اليوم هذا الموضوع لنشر المادة العلمية و افادة اخوتي من العرب 
وكلي أمل ان يصبح هذا الموضوع اكبر مكتبة لعالم ميكانيكا و كهرباء السيارات 

و على هذا فإن الموضوع سيكون متجدد باستمرار بالكتب العربية و الاجنبية 

و مما لا شك فية ان تكون نسبة الكتب الاجنبية اكثر و لكني سأعمل جاهدا ع اضافة اكبر مجموعة ممكنة من الكتب العربية 




الكتاب الاول 


مبادئ ميكانيكا و كهرباء السيارات 

الكتاب دة بيتناول السيارات بكل ما فيها و لكن طبعا ليس بتوسع فيشرح كل الانظمة باختصار كمقدمة و هو مفيد جدا للمبتدئ و الهاو و مرجع للمحترفيين ايضا
كما يحتوي ع شرح لانواع العدد المستخدمة 
و هذة صورة توضح ما سوف يتناولة الكتاب من شرح 







حجم الكتاب 21 ميجا و طبعا الكتاب عربي
http://adf.ly/A35V



الكتاب الثاني 

محركات 1

يتناول هذا الكتاب شرح باللغة العربية لجميع اجزاء المحرك و طريقة و نظرية عملها بالتفصيل و شرح لمنظومات التبريد و التزييت و الاشعال..... الي اخرة 
و يرفق مع الكتاب كتاب اخر عملي يوضح لك طريقة الفك و التركيب و الصيانة بمزيد من الصور و التوضيح 

للكتاب جزء تاني و هو محركات 2 سيتم اضافتة ايضا 



الكتاب العملي و النظري في ملف مضغوط بحجم 7 ميجا 

الباسوورد : Clark_ElMaSrY

http://adf.ly/A364

محركات 2

و هو تكملة للكتاب السابق و هو ايضا كتابان نظري و عملي 
حجم الملف المضغوط 5.5 ميجا بايت

http://adf.ly/A36L


نظام الوقود ( بنزين )











http://adf.ly/A36V




نظام الوقود ( ديزل )





http://adf.ly/A36q



كتابي العملي لنظامي الديزل و البنزين

http://adf.ly/A36q


نظام التوجية و التعليق 

كتابان نظري و عملي ( لغة عربية ) 

http://adf.ly/A37k

الفرامل

يشرح نظام الفرامل بالحديث و القديم و هو باللغة العربية و ايضا كتابان نظري و عملي 

http://adf.ly/A381

النقل العادة 

( نظري و عملي ) يتحدث عن نقل الحركة و الجيربوكس و كيفية صول الحركة الي العجل و يتناول منظومة نقل الحركة العادة

http://adf.ly/A38A


النقل الاوتوماتيك

نظري و عملي باللغة العربية 

http://adf.ly/A38K

تشخيص الاعطال

كتاب رائع بجزئية النظري و العملي بة كمية من الاعطال و نمذجة لطريقة الكشف ع السيارة انصح الجميع باقتائة (لغة عربية )
http://adf.ly/A38U

تحمبل موفق للجميع
​


----------



## wellymoo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*عند الضغط على الرابط سيظهر لك عد تنازلي أعلى يمين الصفحة إضغط على الزر بعد إنتهاء العد*​


----------



## الشيخ احمد محمود (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين والله بس لو كان في كتاب علي المتجهات علي كل ابعادها ((( الاستاتيكا ))


----------



## wellymoo (7 نوفمبر 2010)

..............................


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت لو تقدر تحملهم على4شير تانى اكون ممنون لك


----------



## ابراهيم القرشي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف احمل ملفات الصيانة اخوكم ابراهيم القرشي0555459938


----------

